# AT at school



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Who gets on AT at school? our school gives us personal laptops so i get on every chance i get.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

im on right now


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea i go to school with gunner 77 and rite now we r takin notes in science:wink: haha


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish we had laptops i get on with my iphone.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

cool im am too im in math now!!!! it sucks


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Same here dude... i can c u HaHa


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

ic u too :wink:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

ya, I'm on at school now.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

basicly 1st and 7th i can get on


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

me and outdoorkid1 and gobig0123 are at the same school and same grade and we are on right now


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I get on every class.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if I remember my Ipod I do. haha. mostly if I am expecting a PM though.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

im on right now


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I sit by teachers all but 1 period!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> I sit by teachers all but 1 period!


maybe if you stop flirting with your teachers!! gosh blake..


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

With your last name at the first of the alphetbelt it sucks.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

good thing I am always last


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Lucky!!!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

i just kinda sit where i want, exept for math class i have an assingned seat in there... :wink:


----------



## LittleD_98 (Sep 24, 2011)

You guys our lucky we don't have laptops so i only can get on right before school and when i get home.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

LittleD_98 said:


> You guys our lucky we don't have laptops so i only can get on right before school and when i get home.


most of the guys are talking about going on on there phones I think.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> most of the guys are talking about going on on there phones I think.


nope.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Me and gunner77 go to a school that issues laptops to every student... they are alright...


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you get to carry the laptops around?
My school only lets you go on school website links so no AT for me at school


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea... we take them home and can take them any where we want. but i dont i just take it home every day, we have to turn them in before summer break.


----------



## stevensm (Apr 7, 2009)

If i was to get on AT at my school i would be called into the principles office because the computers are monitered by teachers. It sucks


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

At our school its funny because they block websites like Hoyt.com and other archery websites except archerytalk.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I use my phone a couple times a day to check email and what not... If I need to get on I do, but I don't surf at at school... Got better things to do


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

hmmm looks like ive found a new thing to do 2nd and 6th period lol never even thought about it before.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep Im in math class right now... have to do a common assesment


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> At our school its funny because they block websites like Hoyt.com and other archery websites except archerytalk.


All of my sites I get onto are blocked at school except trapperman and Arkansasarchers


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah i always go on my phone, one of my teachers doesn't really care if im on it.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

i get on here sometimes but usually my teachers have us too busy doing other stuff


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I have but not posted in 4th. Period. I have personal finance management. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I get on in my Digital photography class when we are not taking pictures.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am on here at least 2 hours a day while at school. Nothing better to do. lol


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

always on i have no 2nd or 5th hour lol


----------

